# Windows 8: User's Opinions



## TheFantasticG (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd like to get opinions from other people, like myself, running Windows 8. I'll start off...


Needless to say Metro is damn near useless to me. I don't like that it won't let me decide the location the apps install to. I run all my programs off another 128GB SSD. Most of them make small registry changes and plant small small files into the C:\windows etc, but nothing is going to bloat the windows folder space with the shat i have installed. Not to mention almost NONE of my programs run in the Metro GUI... except for skype and IE, but Metro IE doesn't use all the ad killing, cookie killing, extensions I have installed on IE10. So I don't use the Metro version of IE. I use metro skype. I like the interface more than standard skype. I also like that it auto sets into a column on the side of my main window. Other than that, Metro is quite useless. I'm trying to use it for social applications but it doesn't auto update on the main social screen. I have it linked to my twitter and FB. It doesn't auto bring up to the main window the lastest tweets and posts from FB, and why I don't know. I have to click the "View All" that goes to another screen that THEN updates. So when I go back to the main screen it is now updated... and won't update again. If I have to do that I might as well just do it on my phone or in the IE10. Minor but I do keeping up with friends and family that I live more than 300 miles from through social media. It boots up quick... but for some reason the Windows updates keep failing thus prolonging the start up sequence time. Start up time should be short given the Patriot Pyro 60gb SSD it is installed on is pretty quick. There's not much difference at all from the desktop from 7 to 8... which I'm sure you all know the start button is missing. Not a big deal to me because the control panel and search function I used the start button for can be accessed from the right side hidden panel. I also have the desktop taskbar set to auto hide. Metro, so far, is the ONLY thing I dislike bout Windows 8 Pro 64. On average most of my programs load slightly faster, as in, just enough to notice. If it didn't fail so bad at updating start up time would be faster than Win 7 64. 

I have a Panasonic Toughbook that is running a 1.6ghz processor I'm currently upgrading from Windows XPsp3 to Win 7 32 (had to do a custom install that formatted the drive). After it's done I'll be updating it to Win 8 Pro 32. It has a touch screen. I'd like to see how Metro is on a touch screen without buyings a windows tablet or phone... cause I already know I don't like it with just a mouse as an interface device.


----------



## ClickAddict (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd agree with what you said. I find it ok. I would not reccomend it for people who have a harder time with computers. (people who took 2 year to learn Win 7 will be in for a kick in the pants as it does have a major overhaul to feel. Younger generation used to tablets will not be phased.)

!! ONE THING TO NOTE: Especially for photographers. A buddy of mine installed it, all basic configuration and for whatever reason, Firefox was showing a horrendous distortion of the colors when displaying jpegs. Major yellow. There's a link online on how to correct this. (Don't have it with me, if someone wants it and can't find it let me know. Some defaults need to be adjusted in your display settings. So if you happen to send any photos to a client and he mentions the photos looks bad and yellow, be suse to ask if he recently upgraded to win 8.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 3, 2012)

I played with it for a few minutes and decided its not worth calling Sanford and Son.

Apple is crushing Windows yet again.


----------



## nmoody (Dec 3, 2012)

The UI is just too drastic of a change from Win7, I know a few people who like it but many more who do not. It is though stable (unless running unsupported hardware) and on the back end is not too far off from Win7. Its just the crazy UI change thats hard to get past.

I have a laptop coming with Win8 on it and am unsure if I will keep it or install Win7. I will probably stick with it though, I am in IT and I need to know it so I can support my users.

If you have a currently machine and it works I don't suggest upgrading. Aint broken dont fix it.

If you are ordering a new one well thats up to you.


----------



## John27 (Dec 3, 2012)

It seems to me like Windows 7 is the next Windows XP.  A decent, reliable OS from Microsoft.  Microsoft had to basically shoot XP in the foot to get it to die, by refusing to support it, AND, when that didn't work, modifying the license agreement to actually make it a terms of service violation to install XP on a new computer (which mostly affects corporate customers with genuine fears about being sued).  


I have a feeling Windows 7 will draw the same fate, Microsoft will somehow force corporate customers (and technically, all customers) onto the next OS.

When I first saw Windows 8 I thought "Oh cool!"  Thinking, you know, the reason MS Tablets SUCKED, is because Windows is not a touch compatible OS.  So I'm thinking, neat!  A good OS for Windows tablets.  I don't have a use for a Windows tablet, but I mean, Windows 8 is kind of cool in that regard!

But then I found out Microsoft wants to put it, just like that, on all machines... WHAT????  Windows 8 is a decent tablet OS (though Android and iOS beat it, due to the apps being written ground-up for touch as well), but... sheesh.. you want me to put that on my desktop and somehow get work done?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 3, 2012)

Moody, if you end up wanting to circumnavigate Metro altogether a simple Classic Shell program, i.e. Start8, will boot you directly to the desktop and add the start button back.



2WheelPhoto said:


> I played with it for a few minutes and decided its not worth calling Sanford and Son.
> 
> Apple is crushing Windows yet again.



Wasn't looking for an Apple vs. Windows debate. I am looking for, however, is insightful opinions from an operator's standpoint. I like the desktop side of Windows 8. I did download a Tetris app for Metro. I'm a sucker for a good tetris game... It's not a good one though, but it is playable.


----------



## Hickeydog (Dec 3, 2012)

It's a tablet OS.  Not a desktop operating system.  Installing it on a desktop/laptop is, quite frankly, a waste.  A tablet with a touchscreen?  Sure.  Windows 7 is where the real people work.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 3, 2012)

To be fair my Panasonic Toughbook laptop has touch screen capabilities. I don't do work on it. So I'm installing Win 8 Pro 32 on it right now to see how I like it on a laptop w/touch function.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 3, 2012)

You think you got it bad, you should read what these folks have to say......Windows 8 opinions


----------



## nmoody (Dec 3, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Moody, if you end up wanting to circumnavigate Metro altogether a simple Classic Shell program, i.e. Start8, will boot you directly to the desktop and add the start button back.



Thanks if I get annoyed enough I will


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 3, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> You think you got it bad, you should read what these folks have to say......Windows 8 opinions



Oh, I'm in on that thread too. Surprised there wasn't one over here. That's why I started it as I know there are users here that aren't on the camel.


----------



## runnah (Dec 4, 2012)

It's great if you know nothing about computers and want to just go on facebook. If you want o get any actual work done Stick with Win7.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah, Windows 8 is garbage. No one in the corporate world will use Windows 8. There is no benefit for them to switch. It's just an app friendly os marketed towards trying to close the gap on Apple.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been running Windows 8 since its development stages (text interface only at that point) and while this is the most drastic change of its interface since Windows95, it is the fastest version of Windows yet.  

I am disappointed that they decided to not include an easy way to change interfaces (or to automatically change it depending on whether you have a touch-screen or not, because seriously, the MetroUI is only good if you have touchscreen). 

People will get used to it I am sure however.  It's been my experience that everytime a change is made to something, someone somewhere will complain.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 10, 2012)

Look at #3 and the Win8 closing statement- This is the prob with Win8








"Steve Ballmer's Nightmare Is Coming True"   

Steve Ballmer's Nightmare Is Coming True - Yahoo! Finance

1. The iPad eats the consumer PC market.

This is happening right now. In the third quarter of 2012, PC sales were  down 8 percent on a year-over-year basis worldwide. In the U.S., sales  were down 14 percent. A big chunk of the decline can be attributed to  the rise of the iPad. Apple sold 14 million iPads last quarter, which is  more than the top PC maker, Lenovo, which shipped 13.7 million PCs.  Throw in Apple's 4.9 million Macs, and it's the top computer maker by a  mile.

As the personal computer market goes ...

2. Employees gradually switch away from using Windows PCs for work.

This trend has not played out that dramatically in 2012. However,  British bank Barclays bought 8,500 iPads at employees' insistence this  year.

And a recent survey showed that the iPhone has overtaken RIM as the  smartphone of choice for enterprises. As more people get comfortable  with Apple's mobile products at work, Microsoft will have to worry about  them converting their Windows-based computers to Macs at work, too.

Microsoft has a plan to combat this but ...

3. Windows 8 fails to stop the iPad.

Gulp. It's still early, but every most data points say Windows 8 is not going to make a dent in the iPad.

-- NPD says Windows tablet sales were "nonexistent" between 10/21 and 11/17.
-- It also says Windows sales were down 21 percent over that period on a year-over-year basis.
-- Piper analyst Gene Munster was in a Microsoft store for two hours on Black Friday and saw zero Surface sales.
-- Microsoft reportedly cut its Surface order in half.
-- Ballmer said Surface sales were "modest."

Meanwhile, we can't think of any analyst who has cut his or her iPad  estimate for the quarter based on Surface sales. In Microsoft's defense,  it says it sold 40 million licenses, which it says is out pacing  Windows 7. There's a chance analysts are wrong.

4. Loyal developers start to leave the Microsoft platform.

We're not sure if this happening or not. So far, the early signs are  actually positive for Microsoft. It has over 20,000 apps in its Windows  app store. Windows 8 is only a month old. At the same time, Microsoft  doesn't have a Facebook app for the Surface, and one of the biggest  complaints from reviewers was the lack of good apps for Windows 8.

Windows Phone has over 100,000 apps, but iOS has 700,000 apps, with 275,000 made specifically for the iPad.

5. Windows Phone gets no traction despite the Nokia deal and RIM's collapse.

This has happened. Despite everything Microsoft has tried in mobile for  the last two years, consumers aren't buying it. The latest data from IDC  says Microsoft has 2 percent of the global mobile market share. And the  latest phone from Nokia is thick and heavy compared to phones from  Apple and Samsung. We don't expect it to be a blockbuster.

Suddenly, all the dominoes are in place for a lot of bad things to start happening. ...

6. Office loses relevance.

Microsoft's Office has been a juggernaut. In fiscal 2012, the Microsoft business division did ~$24 billion in sales.

Last year, we cautioned, "Office runs only on Microsoft platforms and  the Mac. As employees start to do more and more work from non-Windows  smartphones and iPads, companies may start to question why they're still  buying Office for every employee and upgrading it every two or three  releases."

The death of Office, has not happened, though. Despite Google's attempt to create Docs, companies aren't giving up on Excel.

7. Microsoft's other business applications start to erode.

If Windows continues to fade, and if Office starts to fade, then  corporations have less reason to adopt Microsoft technologies on the  back end like Exchange Server for email, SharePoint Server for  collaboration, Lync for videoconferencing and real-time communication,  and Dynamics for CRM and accounting.

Exchange, SharePoint, and Dynamics all bring in more than $1 billion per  year, and Lync is Microsoft's fastest growing business application.  Plus, they pull through a lot of other Microsoft products. ...

8. The platform business collapses.

For the last decade, Microsoft's fastest growing business segment has  been Server & Tools, which did $7.4 billion in sales last year.

A lot of these sales come because Microsoft business apps &#8212; Exchange,  SharePoint, and Dynamics &#8212; require these products. But as companies stop  buying these apps, they will have less reason to buy the Microsoft  platform products that run them, and the System Center ($1 billion+)  products used to manage them.

9. The Xbox was never going to make up the slack, and Microsoft can no longer afford to keep investing in it.

In a year of relative gloom, Microsoft's Xbox has become a big bright  spot for the company. Kinect is great technology, people are still  buying the console, and it's been a great entry point for Microsoft to  take over the living room. But, for a company like Microsoft, Xbox isn't  enough. Microsoft had $21 billion in operating income last year. The  Entertainment and Devices division, which is home to the Xbox had $364  million in operating income. So, as nice as Xbox is, it's not going to  be enough to boost Microsoft if the rest of the business collapses.

10. Microsoft suffers a huge quarterly loss. Ballmer retires to play golf.

Let's not kid ourselves &#8212; it's going to take a sudden, unexpected disaster at Microsoft to get Ballmer out of the company.

In 2012, Microsoft had its first ever quarterly loss as a public company  because it had to write down the $6.2 billion acquisition of aQuantive.  Investors mostly shrugged. If Microsoft posted a real loss people would  freak out. But that's going to be nearly impossible in the near term.

In the long term ...

Is this just a bad dream?

Last year, we concluded by saying, "Fortunately for Microsoft, none of  this is going to happen. Windows 8 will reassert the dominance of the  Windows PC. Office and other business products will remain corporate  necessities, and developers will never be able to ignore Microsoft.  Windows Phone will become a viable third mobile platform, the Xbox will  continue to dominate the living room, and new products will surprise the  pundits who thought Microsoft couldn't innovate. Even Bing will finally  make a profit someday."

This year, it's a lot harder to say much of that. Windows 8 doesn't seem  to be reasserting the dominance of the PC. Windows Phone is not a  viable third platform. Bing is still burning money. The Microsoft  nightmare scenario is actually becoming a reality.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 10, 2012)

I hear that.  I'd like to know what they mean by Microsoft Office is losing relevance.  Google Docs is no alternative in my opinion.  In order for Google Docs to be useful for me, I have to have a connection to the internet.  What if I don't have that connection available?  I'm no silver-spoon-chewing chap here.  If I can pay for electricity though, I still get to write that award-winning novel (or at least I would hope to).  I wouldn't worry too much though.  There will be enough complaints by people to make Microsoft re-think its stance.  They should not be trying to compete with Apple but to offer an alternative.  We don't need another Apple, didn't Microsoft realize that?  We have Apple already, let them be Apple, let Microsoft be Windows and let Linux be for code tweakers.  Assimilation makes everything muddled not bright and vibrant.  I like Windows.  It works for what I need.  I like Apple, it also works for what  I need and I like Linux because it allows me to do what the others don't.  But like I said, Windows8 is the fastest Windows yet.  At least they got that right.


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 10, 2012)

I dislike Windows 8. It's like Windows has lost what made it so great. It used to be freaking utilitarian. Looking sexy wasn't its schtick.

But now they're trying to win over the college crowd or something? I don't get it. Who is Windows 8 even for?


Even as much as I hate Win 8 though, I do have to roll my eyes at the "Apple is totally destroying Windows" comments. Windows is already experiencing lock-in. There are too many servers, businesses, and schools running Windows software and hardware, and it's much cheaper to just stick with Windows than to restructure the whole system by switching to Apple. I have a feeling that in the PC arena Windows will be king for a while to come while Apple will probably stay in the lead in the mobile realm. 

Apple became mainstream just a little bit too late with their PCs to really catch up any time soon, I believe, while Windows is like that old out-of-touch uncle who's trying to keep up but is having some real trouble relating.
And yes, I use PC to describe both systems...because both systems are personal computers.

Lastly, as much as Windows 8 sucks, does anybody else think that the new Macbook Pro sucks just as hard for not having an internal disc drive? Dumb decisions aren't just reserved for Microsoft.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 10, 2012)

Good points sir!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 10, 2012)

You guys may want to compare market share trend and stock performance of the two companies and see which direction each is headed


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 10, 2012)

Market fluctuations are the devil's playground and the future is uncertain.  If Microsoft has any sense, they'll listen to the complaints and see that some of their actions have been pretty foolish as of late.  I'll take Slackware, OpenOffice and other GNU software as the bet for the future though.


----------



## STIC (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 12, 2012)

STIC said:
			
		

> As someone who began using computers around the time of the System80, and has seen a lot of progress and innovation, i think i can say (relitively confidently, but expecting to be roasted anyway) that the progress stopped at XP!
> 
> I have used Vista...just long enough to wipe it and replace with XP, and i have also used Win7...also, just long enough to delete it and install XP...
> 
> ...



So...like...you're using software that's almost ten years old as well I assume? Lol

Kidding...sort of...

But Windows 7 to me was just a fancier XP with more compatibility with recent products. How was it worse?


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 12, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> You guys may want to compare market share trend and stock performance of the two companies and see which direction each is headed



If predictions were that easy then we'd all be millionaires my friend.

Hey guys, Sony is totally going to control the market next year. Just look at the speculative numbers.


----------



## STIC (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## STIC (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 12, 2012)

STIC said:


> AgentDrex said:
> 
> 
> > They should not be trying to compete with Apple but to offer an alternative.  We don't need another Apple, didn't Microsoft realize that?
> ...




Windows wasn't trying to copy Apple with Windows 8. They simply wanted to offer something different then the usual Windows platform/Apple OS. Yeah some people will like it, while others won't. It's called taking a risk! That's what business is all about; taking risks.  I don't know about you, but I don't think Windows 8 is ANYTHING like the Apple OS, and I don't know why some of you are saying they are "trying to be another Mac." Of course they are going to compete with MAC! Duh! It is and will always be a competitor! (Unless of course Bill Gates buys Apple out, or visa versa. Which CAN'T HAPPEN) Don't forget it's Bill Gates who helped Steve Jobs create the company by giving him $ to start the company! He needed the competition so as to not create a monopoly!


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 12, 2012)

ziggy84 said:
			
		

> Windows wasn't trying to copy Apple with Windows 8. They simply wanted to offer something different then the usual Windows platform/Apple OS. Yeah some people will like it, while others won't. It's called taking a risk! That's what business is all about; taking risks.  I don't know about you, but I don't think Windows 8 is ANYTHING like the Apple OS, and I don't know why some of you are saying they are "trying to be another Mac." Of course they are going to compete with MAC! Duh! It is and will always be a competitor! (Unless of course Bill Gates buys Apple out, or visa versa. Which CAN'T HAPPEN) Don't forget it's Bill Gates who helped Steve Jobs create the company by giving him $ to start the company! He needed the competition so as to not create a monopoly!



Itemized tiles and icons instead of words.

Yes, Windows 8 is so different from iOS. There is almost. I similarities between the two at all.

Microsoft is afraid of losing relevance with the younger, hip crowd. Everything is being minimized and streamlined so why not jump on the bandwagon and ride it out.

Windows 8 is closer to iOS than it is to any other Windows yet I'm sorry to say.

Also; where are you getting your historical reasoning from? I would really like to see the source, considering that giving a competitor money just so you might not create a monopoly is the DUMBEST business move I have ever hear of.

I do really want to see your source on this.


----------



## STIC (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 12, 2012)

STIC said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. While i don't like the Apple OS, or the thinking behind it, I can't see Microsoft staying competitive with Apple when they produce garbage like this...
> 
> Seriously, what the fuk happened in those meetings for ANYONE to OK this?



The thing is that Window is still the premiere office application and server OS.

Plus you can buy a VERY high end Windows machine for the same amount as the cheapest Apple MacBook. 

I thin that Microsoft is in the "Who gives a damn, we're rich!" stage kind of like Canon is.

Why innovate when you already have so much of the market under lock. :/


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 12, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well now that you bring up the iOS then that's a different story. I was speaking on the OS on the Macbooks; I don't own a Iphone or an Ipad so I can't speak on the iOS. If that's the case, then every company out there making tablets are guilty of "copying Apple." No one will close the gap on Apple when it comes to the mobile products, but Microsoft still owns the PC market. 

Gates invested $150 million dollars into Apple 90 days from bankruptcy in 1997. Without his $, there would be no MacBooks, Ipad, Iphones etc!


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 12, 2012)

STIC said:


> ziggy84 said:
> 
> 
> > Windows wasn't trying to copy Apple with Windows 8. They simply wanted to offer something different then the usual Windows platform/Apple OS.
> ...



While your comment of minimizing risk is of course in the business model, you CAN'T minimize risk WITHOUT FIRST TAKING CHANCES! Entrepreneurs, are by nature, higher risk takers then the average joe on the street. Even after your model is created you still encounter OTHER RISKS that need to be taken; for Microsoft that RISK was Windows 8! They are trying to better compete with Apple in the mobile market, just like everyone else! DUH! Again, not many will like it, ( I for one, am not a fan) some will.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 13, 2012)

STIC said:
			
		

> From what i know of Win8, and mostly what i have seen and heard form users, Win8 isn't a slap in the face...



So.... You haven't used Windows 8 yet. Got it.

Another thing I've loved about Win 7 & 8 is the much upgraded ability over XP regarding networking and hardware compatibilities.. I have had to do much less tinkering to get my printer and other things around the house all connected to share media. There was ALWAYS an issue with XP even trying to get media shared across Machines all running XP. It just works with 7 & 8. Three of my machines are running 7 and my desktop is running 8. All see each other and play nice. I have not tried to get my PS3s connected up but they do see them as "media servers" so eventually ill get around to trying to get then to play together.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 13, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> STIC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Is the desktop touch screen? I don't have a touch screen computer so I'm not in a hurry to upgrade just yet. Maybe a year or two down the road, IF the OS grows on me. Not a big fan of it right now.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 13, 2012)

No, no touch screen. I dual wield two Dell U2412M IPS panels. Once I'm back in the desktop it really isn't much different than 7. I usually open up metro Skype, snap it to the 2nd monitor right side column, then go to the desktop and continue business as usual.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd want it for the picture pasword feature. *nods*


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 13, 2012)

unpopular said:


> I'd want it for the picture pasword feature. *nods*



LOL this guy...


----------



## aliyawar (Dec 14, 2012)

Guys...get over it..whether its microsoft or apple,they are both robbers,they are always buying off(read-stealing)** things from small players and then marketing them in their own name ....it has been this way since the computer business started... and the most popular thing in the windows OS is counterintuitive.. the taskbar...yes,the taskbar..i mean...just look at it...you have to go to start to shut down the system..windows had tried to fix that blunder....I will not give you the details or you will start calling me geek.... ..it will be enough for you to know that I am pretty much into the computer stuff ..and I can assure you that the population who make the most out of computers, the programmers...the hackers..have always laid their faith in the linux OS... it doesnt technically fulfill the unix standards but it is based on unix nonetheless..The same platform macOS is built upon...and linux boxes are faster than most of macOS systems if used properly..atleast they are way better than the windows machines... and for all apple fanboys...Apple is a big thug...a goon.. not in the way picasso was(allegedly)..but the way al pacino was...


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 14, 2012)

aliyawar said:


> Guys...get over it..whether its microsoft or apple,they are both robbers,they are always buying off(read-stealing)** things from small players and then marketing them in their own name ....it has been this way since the computer business started... and the most popular thing in the windows OS is counterintuitive.. the taskbar...yes,the taskbar..i mean...just look at it...you have to go to start to shut down the system..windows had tried to fix that blunder....I will not give you the details or you will start calling me geek.... ..it will be enough for you to know that I am pretty much into the computer stuff ..and I can assure you that the population who make the most out of computers, the programmers...the hackers..have always laid their faith in the linux OS... it doesnt technically fulfill the unix standards but it is based on unix nonetheless..The same platform macOS is built upon...and linux boxes are faster than most of macOS systems if used properly..atleast they are way better than the windows machines... and for all apple fanboys...Apple is a big thug...a goon.. not in the way picasso was(allegedly)..but the way al pacino was...



I agree with you on stealing the little guys stuff. It's happened before, it'll happen again. I.E. Nikola Tesla and the AC system. Edison stole and took credit for it! History repeats itself!


----------



## aliyawar (Dec 14, 2012)

ziggy84 said:


> aliyawar said:
> 
> 
> > Guys...get over it..whether its microsoft or apple,they are both robbers,they are always buying off(read-stealing)** things from small players and then marketing them in their own name ....it has been this way since the computer business started... and the most popular thing in the windows OS is counterintuitive.. the taskbar...yes,the taskbar..i mean...just look at it...you have to go to start to shut down the system..windows had tried to fix that blunder....I will not give you the details or you will start calling me geek.... ..it will be enough for you to know that I am pretty much into the computer stuff ..and I can assure you that the population who make the most out of computers, the programmers...the hackers..have always laid their faith in the linux OS... it doesnt technically fulfill the unix standards but it is based on unix nonetheless..The same platform macOS is built upon...and linux boxes are faster than most of macOS systems if used properly..atleast they are way better than the windows machines... and for all apple fanboys...Apple is a big thug...a goon.. not in the way picasso was(allegedly)..but the way al pacino was...
> ...



Yes...steve jobs was the new Edison...


----------



## unpopular (Dec 14, 2012)

Edison didn't steal alternating current!! Westinghouse was responsible for it's implementation, and Edison fought it with a smear campaign - electrocuting elephants and what not.

Disagreements over DC current is why Tesla left Edison and contracted with Westinghouse in the first place. Edison saw electricity in a pretty limited way. As far as electricity goes, Edison's impact is pretty limited in today's world.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 15, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Edison didn't steal alternating current!! Westinghouse was responsible for it's implementation, and Edison fought it with a smear campaign - electrocuting elephants and what not.
> 
> Disagreements over DC current is why Tesla left Edison and contracted with Westinghouse in the first place. Edison saw electricity in a pretty limited way. As far as electricity goes, Edison's impact is pretty limited in today's world.



I'm sorry. I didn't mean he outright stole it. What I meant is in the history books, especially school, you never hear of the name Nikola Tesla. I didn't know about him through my grade schooling. The only person mentioned for discovering electricity is Edison. Am I right? He also took credit for the light bulb, which he had nothing to do with. He basically bought Heinrich Goebel's patent AFTER he died. Goebel actually tried to sell the patent to Edison, but TE said there was no practical use in it...You can also read up on Ediswan United Company, and what he did with that as well.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)

Wait, what???  Edison discovered electricity???  Edison took credit for the lightbulb??? Here I was all this time thinking he found a better filament than carbon by using tungsten, didn't realize he invented the dang thing.  But what do I know? Wow, learn something new everyday *slaps forehead  Next thing is you'll tell me the match was invented before the lighter or something even crazier.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 15, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> Wait, what???  Edison discovered electricity???  Edison took credit for the lightbulb??? Here I was all this time thinking he found a better filament than carbon by using tungsten, didn't realize he invented the dang thing.  But what do I know? Wow, learn something new everyday *slaps forehead  Next thing is you'll tell me the match was invented before the lighter or something even crazier.



22 people BEFORE Edison pioneered the light bulb. He just marketed and SOLD it - Hense - He took the credit!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)

I was being facetious (fa-silly-ish) ziggy.  Where did Edison claim to have taken credit for the invention of the lightbulb?


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ahhh..my apologies Drex as I did not catch on to your humor. 

Well he does have somewher over 2,000 patients to his name; although, some of the items he patented (light bulb among a few others) didn't come from his ideas. He was simply an opportunist. When he bought out Joseph Swan of Ediswan United, he strickened Swan from the records, leaving Edison as the sole inventor.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, we are a capitalist country.  Cannot be capitalist without people capitalizing.  At this point in our existence, I don't believe there are many things that don't come from someone else first.  Only things improved upon.  It would be nice if all people played fair but some don't.  Greed sure is a dangerous game.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 15, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> Well, we are a capitalist country.  Cannot be capitalist without people capitalizing.  At this point in our existence, I don't believe there are many things that don't come from someone else first.  Only things improved upon.  It would be nice if all people played fair but some don't.  Greed sure is a dangerous game.



Agreed.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 15, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> Greed sure is a dangerous game.



Like everything else it's best in moderation. Without greed I wouldn't have done what I've done to do what I do to make the money I make. Greed, in itself, is not bad. It is whether you let yourself be over run by it or keep it in check. Personally I don't think Win 8 is the poster child for greed....  At least, I haven't seen that from my experience with the OS.


----------

